# 25

## UN3L

25-    ,  1  31   2016         UP25.    .

     :

UP25CWA - UN8CWA 
UP25NWA - UN9NWA
UP25NR - UN7NR
UP25NFD - UN7NFD
UP25N - UN7NU
UP25L - UN1L, UN4L, UN6LN
UP25LL - UN3L, UN7LAP, UN9LCW, UN9LES
UP25KZ - UN8LWZ, UN7LZ, UN9L, UN9LG, UN7LAN
UP25LW - UN9LW 
UP25J - UN5J
UP25FW - UN7FW
UP25M - UN7MAU, UN7MBF
UP25P - UN8PT, UN5P, UN7PHV
UP25PA - UN8PA
UP25ZA - UN7ZA
UP25ZAF - UN7ZAF
UP25ZF - UN7ZF
UP25ZWW - UN7ZWW
UP25Z - UN1ZZZ 
UP25I - UN1IE, UN7IZ, UN7ID, UN7IN, UN7IA, UN7IB, UN7IO
UP25O - UN1O
UP25OAG - UN7OAG
UP25TX - UN7TX
UP25ECA - UN7ECA 
UP25G - UN8GC 						

* 25   * 

 25     

     ,     25‐          ()  .

           1  31  2016    25  ()  ,    UP25.    ()      ,     -     : CW,  PHONE, DIGI (       ).    ,         HAMLOG.RU       .                 .         Word ()           e-Mail: up25kz@mail.ru

   ,    ,      ,    - QSO  ,    UP25.   

KFRR

2016-11-22

----------

rx3dqx

----------

